# Rear Projection question?



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I am interested in installation a projector in my basement and I an looking for some information on placement.
after doing my screen size and distance requirements the projector would have to be placed where I don't want it to be.
The models I am looking at says front/rare projection. Does the rare projection refer to the projection the image from the rare of the screen, like the old projection TV from the 80's? I can seem to find any information on rare setup.

Another question. Is there a lens that can be added to the projector to adjust the image size down from a given throw distance?

Thanks.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Rare Projection question?*

I think you mean rear projection, same as a projector behind you is projecting onto the front of the screen (ie front projection) rear projection is having the projector installed behind the screen, you need a screen designed for rear projection. Placement can be achieved either the same as with front projection or you can use a large mirror and sled assembly and basically make it a large rear projection screen. I installed a 152" rear projection sled setup and it was a pain and had slight geometry problems but did look good and was still very watchable in full light.

Rear projection is actually very popular in screening rooms as there can be light in the room without taking too much away from the picture.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Rare Projection question?*

Yes, I do thanks. I am interested in putting the projector behind the screen to keep it away from my seating area. My screen size is only 84" max and if I put the projector in front it would place it directly above the seating area which I don't want. There is a room behind the wall the screen would go on so that's why I'm looking at this option.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

What is your project budget and what is the projector you are considering?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Alan Brown said:


> What is your project budget and what is the projector you are considering?


My budget is around 2K. I am considering the Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8500UB or
the 8350.
I'm not sure a projector will be right for my application now though. I really don't want the thing hanging over my head and I would really like at least a 90 inch diag image. I measured again an I can do 90 instead of the 84
mentioned before. 
Ideally I would like the projector mounted 19'- 20' from the screen and get that size image. Is there some magic to make that happen? My seat is 12' from the wall.

Thanks.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Your budget is too low to accomplish either a rear projection setup or a lens conversion to alter the throw distance of the projector. Here's a link to conversion lenses:

http://presentation.navitar.com/pag...tar_projection_conversion_lenses/overview.cfm

Mitsubishi still makes an 82" RPTV.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Alan Brown said:


> Your budget is too low to accomplish either a rear projection setup or a lens conversion to alter the throw distance of the projector. Here's a link to conversion lenses:
> 
> http://presentation.navitar.com/pag...tar_projection_conversion_lenses/overview.cfm
> 
> Mitsubishi still makes an 82" RPTV.


Thanks I will look at the conversion lens. I did notice the rear projection screens were around 2K.
The budget can be adjusted to a point before I say it's not worth it. The total budget is actually 
3K when you include the screen.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Adding an another lens risks introducing focus errors, especially around the edges, and also chromatic aberration- colored fringes to edges in the image. The same goes for rear projection screens. The best image you will get out of the projector you have chosen would be using a front projection screen of sufficient quality and type, without additional glass in the optical path.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sigh.. Thanks. I'm just not sure I would be happy with the thing hanging over my head or just in front.
The ceiling is not that high only 7'.
This project is close to getting shut down in favor of a large LCD.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Why LCD? Plasmas produce superior image fidelity.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I haven't looked at Plasma's in years. I currently have a 43" LCD. I am not opposed to looking at Plasma's at all though. Any recommendation on those? I want at least a 60" as always $$$ is a limiting factor.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Only three companies make them now: Panasonic, Samsung and LG. The THX models from Panasonic and LG are the best in their lines of TVs. Panasonic makes a professional line of monitors that is more expensive than their TVs, due to better quality components and more robust durability. However, they really require an outboard video processor, such as the DVDO Duo (<$1k), for proper calibration and superior scaling, deinterlacing, and frame rate manipulation. Studios and broadcast facilities use professional processors with their monitors that accomplish the same things. Monitors don't include tuners, ethernet widgets, and such like. Panasonic's Premier pro monitors have the best blacks, and are considered the closest thing currently available to the Pioneer Elite Kuros.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

You will probably have to go through a local custom integrator/dealer to get the Panasonic Premier and Pro models, as well as someone qualified to set up a DVDO Duo properly. The end cost will be considerably higher than the TVs available in the same size, but the Elite Kuros were considerably more expensive than their competition. Gee, superior quality and performance that costs more! Who would've thunk it?:huh:


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Alan Brown said:


> You will probably have to go through a local custom integrator/dealer to get the Panasonic Premier and Pro models, as well as someone qualified to set up a DVDO Duo properly. The end cost will be considerably higher than the TVs available in the same size, but the Elite Kuros were considerably more expensive than their competition. Gee, superior quality and performance that costs more! Who would've thunk it?:huh:


Yea what a concept  In the end though $$ is a limiting factor so one has to look for solutions within their budget.


----------

